# How High IN chest can Gerd symptoms be?



## 20081 (Jan 8, 2007)

I have the signs of Gerd..just started taking Nexium 5 days ago. I have belching...gas...and pains that move around...i did the ugly episode of food kinda coming backwards a time or two.Here's my two questions?How long until the Nexium works or helps?And, how high in your chest can you get an ache from IBS or GERD?? I sometimes ache just rght of my breast bone, but only for a few seconds normally...its not my heart or lungs had chest x-ray and heart ekg and test where the inject die...both fine.


----------



## 15041 (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi,Give the Nexium at least a week or 2 to help. If you have a lot of healing, then it will take longer for you to feel better. You can get GERD pain all the way to the back of you're throat.I used to get get a lot of pains in my chest.Feeling better now.Good LuckCindy


----------



## 20081 (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks Cindy Bell.


----------



## 20081 (Jan 8, 2007)

Cindybell or others....do the chest pains always remain in the middle or do they move a bit under the breast area sometimes?? Ever get that ache just to the right or left of middle just under breast??Thanks to all.


----------



## 15456 (May 1, 2006)

Dukert..sometimes I get the pain below my breast area and sometimes it is above...sometimes it stretches from armpit to armpit above my breast and down the middle of my chest. I have read that this has something to do with the Vagus Nerve. My pain also is in my back. I have been to the cardiologist and my heart checks out fine, so my Doc says it is GERD related...I never would have imagined that GERD could cause so many symptoms..DGL Licorice has been helpful to me, I have not been taking for long but it seems to help. I take it about 20 minutes before I eat.


----------



## 20081 (Jan 8, 2007)

TT....what is DGL Licorice?? Thanks.


----------

